# The Shard



## littleowl (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2015)

Interesting photos!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Cool, where is this building situated?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 28, 2015)

Hate to be the window washer.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 29, 2015)

The Shard is in London.


----------



## muffin (Oct 29, 2015)

Good pictures little owl


----------

